# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Misty Bliss festival

## KenJ

Can anyone tell me about this? We are touring around Jamaica and will be in the Blue Mountains on Sunday Feb 26 which is when this is held in the Holywell rec area. Think we will stop in for an hour or two but cant find any info on it.

Thanks,
KJ

----------

